
Ask HN: Should I intern at a Startup or a small Venture Firm? - jimsojim
I am planning to take next semester off and get some work experience under my belt. Now, I wanna get an opportunity to learn how startups operate, how they scale&#x2F;grow, mostly wanna get some insights in the growth area. So now I am in little dilemma here, I got this internship opportunity from a small size Korean venture firm, and I am also applying to various small-size startups, and I am confused which one to go for.<p>So given i&#x27;ve 6 months, which one do you guys think is worth putting my time into? A startup or a venture firm. And just to be clear, both of them are small size and not very well known across globe.
======
gtpasqual
Honestly, Venture Capital firm.

You probably still don't know about the hierarchy that exists in the industry,
but I'll just say that VCs are usually in the best position.

------
BorisMelnik
venture firm - if you told me you wanted to learn how to program or design,
I'd say startup but def sounds like this meets your needs. I notice you are at
KAIST assuming you are Korean so definitely the Korean aspect will somewhat
match culture wise, hopefully.

~~~
jimsojim
No, I am an international student here :-) but thanks for the advice

------
gesman
Definitely venture firm.

Basically being closer to the source of money and to decision making people is
a good idea.

